
Lambda Computing with Minio and Apache Kafka - y4m4b4
https://blog.minio.io/lambda-computing-with-minio-and-kafka-de928897ccdf
======
neuland
I've seen a lot of posts recently on event driven architectures. (ex. [0])
Even Redis is getting a kafkaesque stream data structure [1].

Does anyone know more about the downsides of these systems?

I can imagine as they get bigger, there may be issues with tracing the effects
of things that happen from the producer's perspective. Like, what happens when
a file get's put into this bucket? You'd have to know about all the consumers
and who acts on this particular event and in what way.

[0] [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/scaling-event-
sourcing-f...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/scaling-event-sourcing-for-
netflix-downloads-episode-1-6bc1595c5595) [1] [https://brandur.org/redis-
streams](https://brandur.org/redis-streams)

